# Lionel Vision Line UP Big Boy #4014: Now is not the time to buy one!!!



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

With all the videos of UP #4014 /#844 heading up the steam excursion train moving on the rails out west recently, it seems the usual nefarious market forces are in play for some quick profiteering for those who folks who still have Lionel's Vision Line Big Boy in Mint condition.

Just saw one on eBay listed for $4,900 sealed, and it sold yesterday with a "best offer accepted". Wonder what THAT was? But I'm sure it wasn't $1,999. 

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Posted this on the other big boy thread but it’s works for this one also






how about MTH big boys, is there a run on those?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Over the last 20 years how many BB's have been sold by the O Gauge manufactures ? I have 2 Challengers ( SP&S and NP ), no BB, guess I am in the minority.

Bill


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

See below. I can't find the delete button for this post.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

*I almost passed on my VL Big Boy. I'm glad I didn't. The features, appearance, and performance is excellent!*

*The wheel slippage in this video is just one of the cool effects.
*





*and the blowdown is always a treat!
*


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

They are great locos, but . . . not $4,900 great!!


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

There's one on Ebay for 3000.00 right now I would love one, my layout just can't handle it. My challenger can only run in one direction, run it the other way it hits things. And, Marty stop rubbing it in.:worshippy:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

Definitely NOT a good time to buy! Perhaps it’s a very good time to SELL!

Emile


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is a UP Video - Bringing the Big Boy Back To Life








Anyone have all of the trains shown in this consist? 

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

Yup, it is called the law of supply and demand with special circumstances.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't imagine that there will be a lot of VLBB's changing hands at such ludicrous prices. I did wonder whether Lionel missed a trick by not having a special commemorative model but I think MTH has that covered already and I have not heard of them flying off the shelves (if they are even on the shelves).

P.S. Very nice consist, Marty :smilie_daumenpos: I am happy to say that I also have all but one part of it (one of the boxcars). Somewhere I have a video of my Legacy 844 running in tandem with an MTH DDA40X but it couldn't last more than a few loops around the track because the command control systems are not compatible.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great videos, but I choke at Normal cost.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> I can't imagine that there will be a lot of VLBB's changing hands at such ludicrous prices. I did wonder whether Lionel missed a trick by not having a special commemorative model but I think MTH has that covered already and I have not heard of them flying off the shelves (if they are even on the shelves).


My dealer said there are no more at MTH, at least the scale versions of the 4014. Others are available.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

MartyE said:


> My dealer said there are no more at MTH, at least the scale versions of the 4014. Others are available.


Yeah, I looked back at the 2019 V. 1 catalog reference for this model (which is the place I remember seeing it) and it only listed the scale wheels version in an oil-burning "Restoration" model. Plus this was first catalogued in 2017 so I guess they had only the excess stock from that left over.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In Marty's 2nd video, the articulation of the lead engine on Big Boy is dramatic to see coming head-on!! Looks broken! LOL


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> In Marty's 2nd video, the articulation of the lead engine on Big Boy is dramatic to see coming head-on!! Looks broken! LOL


O72. When I get around to my more permanent layout I'll go as big as I can.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Marty, great videos of your Big Boy. Enjoy it!!!

I must admit that I DID pass on the VisionLine Big Boy. But I have no regrets, because we all have our limits, and I prefer East Coast steam these days. One of my few pre-orders this year was Lionel's Vision Line Challenger w/aux tender done up in a Western Maryland "fireball" livery -- exclusively from Nassau Hobbies. And those VisionLine Challengers have some pretty cool steam features too. I think they'll be arriving sometime this Summer. 

David


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Marty, great videos of your Big Boy. Enjoy it!!!
> 
> I must admit that I DID pass on the VisionLine Big Boy. But I have no regrets, because we all have our limits, and I prefer East Coast steam these days. One of my few pre-orders this year was Lionel's Vision Line Challenger w/aux tender done up in a Western Maryland "fireball" livery -- exclusively from Nassau Hobbies. And those VisionLine Challengers have some pretty cool steam features too. I think they'll be arriving sometime this Summer.
> 
> David


David
If memory serves me correctly, the reason I went for the VL Big Boy was when the S2 Turbines came in wet, I had my dealer move my money to it. I really didn't want him to lose a sale.

Those Challengers are actually peaking my interest as well but not BTO peaking just let's see what they are like when they come in interest.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just looking at those challengers also, may be time to upgrade over my 2005 MTH challenger. This is something I can sit on the sideline though, at 1800 bucks I'll wait for the price to come down on the used market. I'm in no rush.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wish I had picked up a couple more when I bought mine! I wonder how much I get for the package deal, the before and after comparison? 

Lionel Vision Line BB on top, MTH 2017 Catalog Premier on the bottom.

The VL is as manufactured, and the MTH is as restored by UP.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Talk about the new issue VL Challengers spurs my curiosity - but nothing more. Reasons:

1. Lionel has said (through Ryan K. at his recent TCA talk) that the sound set will be different from and an improvement over the first issue and although it did not occur to me at the time, I wonder if there will be much improved Legacy smoke output as per the AC-9s and VL Niagara? But I am not willing to speculate any money on that or on these models’ general QC.

2. Theoretically it would be great to have one model each of the UP’s restored steamers 4014, 3985 and 844, all in present day black livery. But by the time the Challengers hit the secondary market and even if they have no QC issues, the prices will be well above list let alone street/pre-order prices. That’s probably a completely unintended side effect of Lionel’s BTO policy and QC woes but I am not inclined to pay a premium for a model turning out to be built to the standard advertised.

Quiz question: Is this the first time a VL engine has had a second issue? Apart from the VL GE Evo coming out in CP livery I can’t think of an engine advertised as VL that has been released again. :dunno:


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Cool display John. Looks like either one would work. One I thing I noticed watching the videos is Williams actually got the paint right. Never saw an actual steam locomotive with a collector car shine like that. The other thing was how quickly they get dirty.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the 4014 was pretty shiny when I saw it come by on the first test run video, but I suspect by the time it gets to Ogden it'll have a more "subdued" look.


----------



## Trussman (May 10, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the 4014 was pretty shiny when I saw it come by on the first test run video, but I suspect by the time it gets to Ogden it'll have a more "subdued" look.


Yep, just seen a recent vid of 4014 and she's showing a little discolor.


----------



## R Cush (11 mo ago)

If anyone is willing to sell one please let me know. I’ll make you a nice offer.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

What cab number do you want?


----------



## R Cush (11 mo ago)

86TA355SR said:


> What cab number do you want?


Doesn’t matter honestly.


----------

